# Kempton expo 2012



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

as i missed it this year:bash: i thought we could tallk about next year so whos going?


----------



## shazman1 (Dec 11, 2011)

*hi mate*

could you tell me where and when is the expo ?


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

shazman1 said:


> could you tell me where and when is the expo ?


Kempton Park Race Course 
19 th August 2012 10am to 4pm


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

im going


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

have booked a table :2thumb:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Booked my table : victory:


----------



## pace_ (Mar 21, 2011)

hogboy said:


> Booked my table : victory:


Will be my first time to this show, can't wait to see your reps


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cant wait........ leopard geckos aplenty:no1:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't bothered booking a table for the last 2 years running and I haven't again this year as it would be pointless. My hatchlings would have only just hatched and would not be feeding properly yet so I could hardly sell them on. It's then not really possible to hang on to them for a full year till the next show. 

Really wish they would make it a month later as it's the only show within a couple of hours of me. :whip:


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

is this show really just for people wanting to buy, or do some people just go to see other animals and meet up with other people? I'm interested in going to a rep show, but not looking to buy anything


----------



## Ophioussa (Sep 15, 2009)

fishboy said:


> I haven't bothered booking a table for the last 2 years running and I haven't again this year as it would be pointless. My hatchlings would have only just hatched and would not be feeding properly yet so I could hardly sell them on. It's then not really possible to hang on to them for a full year till the next show.
> 
> Really wish they would make it a month later as it's the only show within a couple of hours of me. :whip:


Still a good place to show people what you keep and breed, and allow them to join a waiting list for when your animals are ready to go.


----------



## Ophioussa (Sep 15, 2009)

richwhite said:


> is this show really just for people wanting to buy, or do some people just go to see other animals and meet up with other people? I'm interested in going to a rep show, but not looking to buy anything


The show is for anyone interested in Reptiles and Amphibians, you don't have to buy anything at all.


----------



## Pete Findley (Nov 28, 2011)

Been to two shows so far but only spent £2.50 on a burger! Hope I'll find what I want at Kempton. Looking forward to it.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeee haaaa bring on kempton :no1:

N anyone wanting to jump out wi me and ma m8s after it for a pub crawl n a night of madness hit me up :mf_dribble:


----------

